# WTS PA launches the Gospel and Culture Project



## crhoades (Oct 4, 2006)

Westminster launches the Gospel and Culture Project with an October 4 colloquium "Culture Matters: Biblical Reflections on Going Global" 

9/07/06 -- Westminster Theological Seminary is pleased to announce the launch of the Gospel and Culture Project, a center dedicated to promoting cultural transformation through the gospel from the perspective of the Reformed world and life view. 

The center's inaugural event will be a colloquium on the theme "Culture Matters: Biblical Reflections on Going Global," on Wednesday, October 4, 2006, 10:30 am-12:00 pm, in Rust Auditorium on the Glenside, Pennsylvania campus. The campus is located at the intersection of Church Rd. and Willow Grove Avenue, at 2960 W. Church Road.

William Edgar, coordinator of the apologetics department at Westminster and director of the Gospel and Culture Project, will introduce the theme. Our keynote speakers are James Skillen, president of the Washington-based Center for Public Justice, on "Christian Stewardship of Life and Creation," and Carl F. Ellis, president of Project Joseph in Chattanooga, on "The African-American Cultural Crisis in Its Global Implications."

Open to the public. Free; no registration required.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 4, 2006)

Kinda late notice isn't it


----------



## crhoades (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> Kinda late notice isn't it



To be honest, I didn't even notice that until after I posted. Who knows...maybe audio will be available. The reason why I posted it was more along the line of, "Cool. Look what they're doing. Wish more would follow."

At this point WTS PA is my primary choice for seminary.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally my first choices are either Puritan Reformed or Greenville Presbyterian, bu to each their own. One warning signal for the conference and project is the inclusion of Skillen. From what I understand he stands firmly in the line Dooyeweerdian Socialists.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 4, 2006)

On a side note, would WTS PA actually allow a "non closeted" Theonomist through their doors?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> Personally my first choices are either Puritan Reformed or Greenville Presbyterian, bu to each their own. One warning signal for the conference and project is the inclusion of Skillen. From what I understand he stands firmly in the line Dooyeweerdian Socialists.



Those would be my next two choices. I've really enjoyed all of the Beeke courses/lectures that I've listened to. If our very own Bruce is any indication of Greenville then they are phenomenal as well. I really enjoyed Carrick's book on the Imperative of preaching. 

WTS's Counseling department is a huge draw for me. Welch, Powlison, Tripp, Lane etc. are all fine men and have a great view on Biblical Counseling. Edgar and Oliphint are top notch in the apologetics dept. Trueman? Stud. I could go on...And yes, I'm aware of downsides...hopefully this will not turn into a bash WTS thread.

This interchange between Bahnsen and Skillen is available via inter-library loan from WTS library in audio cassette: (I haven't found it anywhere else)

Call Number: BR 115 .P7 C57 1992 t.1 
Title: Christianity in politics conference
Author: Emmanuel Presbyterian Church
Publisher: Wilmington, DE : Emmanuel Presbyterian Church,
Publication Date: p1992
Physical Description: 6 sound cassettes : 1 7/8 ips, mono.


Contents: 
Tape 1. The scattered voice : Christian division in the political arena / Skillen. -- 2. Panel discussion of the Scattered voices... -- 3. The economy / Bahnsen. Response / Skillen, Moore. Question & answer period. -- 4. Foreign policy : protectionism and foreign aid / Skillen. Responses / Bahnsen, Moore. Questions and answers. -- 5. Education / Moore. Responses / Bahnsen, Skillen. Questions and answers. -- 6. Education responses. Questions & answers : general. Wrap-up questions.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> On a side note, would WTS PA actually allow a "non closeted" Theonomist through their doors?



Hopefully. I'll delete a _bunch_ of posts here before applying. Where else though? I've heard Greenville is sympathetic. 

If Jacob can survive RTS Jackson, then surely I can squeak by!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> ...



Sigh, my cover is blown! Actually, I think it was blown when I arrived. At WTS Philly you will be appreciated if you show good scholarship and a love for the church. In fact, I know a few theonomists who are ardent churchmen and are even loved by the Klineans in the Presbytery! Seriously, when men see you have a heart for the gospel and for the church, its kind of hard to be hatin on theonomy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 5, 2006)

Well heavens!!! I wish someone had said something sooner! Pastor Edgar is an AWESOME preacher! (and if he read this he would laugh at me for saying "awesome") I miss Broomall...they need to change counties...LOL!

[Edited on 10-5-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Peter (Oct 5, 2006)

Collen,
Its a different William Edgar.

http://www.wts.edu/faculty/faculty-htstudies.html

[Edited on 10-5-2006 by Peter]

[Edited on 10-5-2006 by Peter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Collen,
> Its a different William Edgar.
> 
> ...



That's right. This William Edgar is also President of the Huguenot Fellowship.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, duh. The Edgar I'm thinking of is on board at Geneva College.


----------

